# Debating on a fishing Kayak or Sevylor Inflatable Boat...Opinions needed



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I already have a boston whaler, but am getting the bug to get into some places i cant take my boat and save some gas at the same time. I can get a 12 FT Sevylor Fish Hunter Inflatable boat, a Min Kota Trolling motor and motor mount for $350 off amazon Here is the boat

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sevylor-Fish-Hunter-Inflatable-6-Person/dp/B0032GV04Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338602580&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Sevylor Fish Hunter Inflatable 6-Person Boat: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31b7E371WRL[/ame]

It has rod holders and everything needed for a small fishing boat. Now i am looking at fishing kayaks and they all seem to be 500+ dollars. Is there anyplace or fishing setup kayaks you know of i could get for around $350. 

Or would you say the inflatable with motor a decent deal for what iu want to spend.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This was posted in the Marketplace: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=203537


----------



## fishwrm (May 15, 2008)

By a Wilderness or perception angler kayak... and you will want to sell your boat and throw rocks at a rubber tub.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

fishwrm said:


> By a Wilderness or perception angler kayak... and you will want to sell your boat and throw rocks at a rubber tub.


Haha. I said it out loud. Inflatable fishing boat haha. I'm going with kayak. I have it narrowed down to the ascend angler kayaks bass pro sells. I just need to figure out if I want a sit in or sit on top. Any suggestions.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't own an inflatable, but was going to recommend you go that way based on your budget, the Amazon deal and your desire to get in tight with cover.

SOT's and SIK's both have their advantages and disadvantages, it's really a personal preference thing led by where you plan fish with it.

Check out D&D's in Forest Park and Great Miami Outfitters in Miamisburg to see their stock. They have a much better selection that BPS.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Get the ascend D12 if you already have rod holders. The extras you get with the ascend fs isn't worth the extra money in my opinion. That's what I'm going with.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Inflatables are difficult to paddle at best, and the tiny trolling motors from Sevylor are next to useless. Get a kayak.

As to types, I've had both. I used to get cramped up and uncomfortable in my sit-inside. Not so with SOTs. I can stay out, in comfort, much longer. But perhaps this is a personal matter.

The other day at Gander I saw a good looking Perception fishing SOT at a reasonable price.

Jim


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

As far as SOT or SIK, I'll tell you what made the decision for me. If you tip an SIK, it fills up with water and goes down. Possibly taking you with it. A SOT, if you tip it you get wet. But, you flip it back over and get back on.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Another option is a higher quality inflatable. I have a Sea Eagle 330 kayak, it is a very durable inflatable and would be easier to paddle than the Sevylor. You won't win any races but it gets you where you need to go plus it rolls up and fits in your trunk. Comes with everything you need for under 300$ (no motor). I'm sure they show up on Craigslist for a good price occasionally.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> Haha. I said it out loud. Inflatable fishing boat haha. I'm going with kayak. I have it narrowed down to the ascend angler kayaks bass pro sells. I just need to figure out if I want a sit in or sit on top. Any suggestions.


I'd say to steer clear of their fishing kayak's and buy the D10. Reasons being:
-the D10 is lighter
-there no hatch in the back so you can put more stuff back there
-you can customize it how you like and for cheaper. 
-its cheaper

good luck!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> As far as SOT or SIK, I'll tell you what made the decision for me. If you tip an SIK, it fills up with water and goes down. Possibly taking you with it. A SOT, if you tip it you get wet. But, you flip it back over and get back on.


The only kayak I've dumped in is my SOT Cuda. I've never come close in my Ascend or Vapor. Can't speak for all SIK's but it's doubtful that they would fill enough to sink in a quick dump.

My Vapor has two styrofoam blocks, on in the bow, the other in the stern. Not sure how much weight I'd have to put in it to sink it.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have it narrowed down between Future beach trophy 126 and the Ascend FS10. The ascend is $150 more but seems to be a bit better quality. 10 foot is as big as I want to get due to my truck bed size only being 5 feet and 7 feet with the hatch down. I'll be at the lake all day tomorrow and am hoping to see one of these in action.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Future boats equals cheap plastic that will bust at the seem. You get what you pay for. I have been fishing from canoes and kayaks for about 7 years now. I have only dumped once and that was in an SOT kayak. 

My advice no matter which model you select is to always buy the standard or regular version of a kayak. The angler version will often have stuff where you might now want it. Always, better to outfit your kayak the way you want.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

I have the future beach trophy 144 and it's my first kayak and I don't think I made a wrong choice on buying it for my first. I absolutely love mine. I personally wouldn't want one smaller then the one I got. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the trophy 126 and I absolutely love it. Has lots of dry storage, very very stable, tracks well, has cup holder, flush rod holders..ect


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

leftfordead88 said:


> I have the trophy 126 and I absolutely love it. Has lots of dry storage, very very stable, tracks well, has cup holder, flush rod holders..ect
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have the same yak and same opinion


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

What kayak did you end up getting? I didn't get the D12 like I said because when I got to bass pro and seen the fs12 sit on top and I had to have it. Them law chair seats in some of the sit in ascends had me wanting them, but the sit on tops are so nice to fish in and so roomy.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Also have a trophy 144 (12ft)and love it and have a Colorado with 4 foot bed I hall mine with no problems. As far as quality I've had it for 3 and a half years and had it through some boney stuff and it's banged up and has held up great. To each his own but I love my 300$ investment. Yea it's heavy but that's what wheels and ropes are for.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gman56 (Mar 18, 2012)

I fished out of an inflateable for a number of years. I called it my poor mans bass boat, and even though it was kind of a hassle, it was great to finally fish out of a boat. However, I bought a Coleman fishing kayak this year at Dicks on clearance for $250. It is so much better than the inflateable.
I think for around the same money, you would be way happier with a yak.


----------



## X-Man (Feb 1, 2009)

I've used inflatables on a number of occasions, but prefer the solid feel of a kayak/canoe/dory many times over than an inflatable. I'm sure there are counter opinions and they are certainly equal to mine.


----------

